# I am making a skull lantern for this year's



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

run, but don't have the paperclay. Any suggestions on what to use instead? I can't afford to go out and buy stuff and my blender is on the fritz. Can I use a regular paper shredder?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

paperclay is about $6 to $9 dollar for a good size chunk, and crayola has one for like $4. Get on of those michaels coupons and get it half off. I know you have one, because I shop there .

and for all the structurals stuff, just use the free jobs papers and some white glue to strip mache the base, then build paperclay on top of that.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*Michael's...<snort>, talk about a brain freeze.*

I think I'm hanging around my parents too much. Senior moment!!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Devil's Chariot,

How much coverage do you get from a chunk of paper clay? How many heads could you cover, give or take? Thanks.

I was thinking about using some on top of my new zombies, I used mache clay mostly but I could use a smooth top layer for more details. Then again, is it worth the time and money for something seen mostly in the dark (my own rhetorical question).


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I dont know if its worth if if its gonna be seen in the dark, but it make for some great prop porn when you post pictures on line. I say make one fancy one with the spot/focus on him, and make the rest a little rougher. 

I usually just do the face with paper clay,and let the rest be celluclay, great stuff, or bare skull. I'd say on 8z chunk of creative paper clay could make 4-6 zombie faces.


----------



## partsman (Feb 26, 2008)

Instead of paper clay, try using dryer lint, it works just as well as the paper clay, and you don't need a blender, or have to pay for it.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*how does this work?*



partsman said:


> Instead of paper clay, try using dryer lint, it works just as well as the paper clay, and you don't need a blender, or have to pay for it.


Do you add the dryer lint to the glue and spread it on?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I dont think that would hurt, you probably just need enough to make the lint damp.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

*that would be great, my parents seem to do a lot of laundry, maybe the neighbors...*



Devils Chariot said:


> I dont think that would hurt, you probably just need enough to make the lint damp.


How does it react with painting? I have brown and some yellow paint that I want to mix together so it will be close to decayed skin color. Will it mess with applying the paint?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

DC, never mind on whether or not the lint will mess with painting, I took another look at what was entailed for the construction/painting (I actually read the instructions... imagine that.)


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

waterbased (water cleanup) paint will work on anything thats no too shiny, and has an oil and wax free surface. IR papermache, waterbased clays, sanded pvc, paper, carboard, fabric.

not so good on fiberglass, resin, chrome, glossy painted surfaces.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

Check this website out of Elora,Ontario. They have something called the twilight zoo. it may give you some ideas for your own paper lantern.

http://www.twilightzoo.ca/id10.html


----------

